# Prynesse puppies



## angoras (Jul 26, 2005)

My AKC Great Pryn. dog broke into my Daughter's AKC Rot.'s kennel when she was in heat. Yesterday we had 10 brown puppies with black mask and some have white feet. I notice that they do have double dew claws on back feet. How could puppies from 2 Reg. Parents look so different from the parents???? Or maybe my Pryn. is not the father. We did not witness the mating but DD said it was my dog that did the deed. Any helpful info????
Thanks 
Nancy
Grinlow Farm


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

black & tan dogs bred to red/fawn dogs produce a very high number of pure red fawn dogs. white dogs are genetically a color (red or black) with a white "spot" over their whole body. usually white dogs bred to solid colored dogs produce mostly colored dogs.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Those will still be some awesome dogs. I know a lady that has that cross. 
The Rotts were bred to guard also, so still a good puppy.


----------



## angoras (Jul 26, 2005)

I raise rabbits and know that ruby eyed white can throw many different colors because they are hiding their true color. I did not think the same thing of our white dog but this does explain alot. I was just expecting to see either white puppies or black and red puppies. What a shock! What kind of LGD can we expect if we decide to keep one of the puppies? The Pryn. is wonderful with the sheep goats chickens. The Rot is a house dog and in the kennel for a reason. She has killed a couple of our sheep and ducks just for the fun of it. Thanks for your help. 
Nancy


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

Where ya live (just state/town). Sounds like a cross I may be interested in.....


----------



## angoras (Jul 26, 2005)

We are just outside of Charleston, WV 25177
Everyone has been so helpful. I feel better about keeping a puppy. We will keep everyone posted on how they are doing. When they open their eyes we will post a few pics. Thanks so much
Nancy


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Have been wanting to visit WV but doubt it'll be anytime soon. So lucky. As for the pups, pics please!


----------



## Oregon Julie (Nov 9, 2006)

Our fawn Anatolian ***** had a litter by our Kuvasz dog that contained fawn pups, white pups, and three black pups. The black pups had white on toes and chest, something not at all uncommon in ASD, but where the black comes from is beyond me. And no, there is absolutely no question as to who the sire was. We lived in the middle of nowhere and he would have killed any other dog who tried to come into the area they were being kept in.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Julie
the Kuvasz is genetically black/red color instead of black/black, so he threw both red & black pups because he was bred to a red/red. the white have the modifier gene for a white "spot" over the whole body. the colored dogs did not inherit the modifier.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

the color white in just about every spieces is the same as putting a white sheet over the true color of the animal or bird, there is no telling what might show up when breeding white animals to non white, 

as far as the quality of the dog, i dont know that i would trust them as a true 100% STOCK dog, especially with the mothers track reccord, but they would be AWESOME farm dogs, home protectors, etc, if they are socialized with the animals on the farm they should be fine, but i would not keep them out in the pasture with the sheep un supervised for long periods of time, at least not untill they were older and have shown their trustability, 

Pictures are really a must, and i would LOVE to have one lol but its a bit far for me as well


----------



## dragonjaze (Sep 8, 2010)

oh, that sounds like an awesome mix, actually.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

KSALguy said:


> the color white in just about every spieces is the same as putting a white sheet over the true color of the animal or bird, *there is no telling what might show up when breeding white animals to non white,*


that's not true. some white breeds only come in genetic black-black others come in black-black, black-red & red-red and may or may not carry modifiers for brindle or black & tan or dilutes for gray/silver or blue. all of these genes have been identified & can be tested for.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

yes there are specific modifyers for set breed patterns, but if you breed any one of these set breed patterns that can be tested for, and you breed to a WHITE animal that is not part of that set breed pattern color combo then you get the odd surprises show up due to what could be hideing under the white, that is what i was refering too, just like in the Original post, the white GP bred to the Rot produced a surprise litter of mostly brown with black face, now that we see the results we cant then judge accordingly what might be at work, but before hand it was an unknown


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Many gp pups start out with some brown spots that fade as they age, so there is brown there. Similar to the Anatolian color. Some don't fade as much. My dog still has a very light spot on top of his head.


----------



## jkmlad (Jun 18, 2009)

REW rabbits are albinos and are not genetically defined as white. Genetically, they are "colored animals wearing a white sheet". Pyrs, who have dark eyes, are White dogs. White is defined as their color. I can't wait to see the pics... the pups sound adorable.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

jkmlad said:


> REW rabbits are albinos and are not genetically defined as white. Genetically, they are "colored animals wearing a white sheet". Pyrs, who have dark eyes, are White dogs. White is defined as their color. I can't wait to see the pics... the pups sound adorable.


rabbit & dog genetics are totally different. an albino dog is solid white w/ blue eyes like white dobermans. genetically dogs only come in two colors black & red/brown. a "regular" white dog (bullterrier, dogo, GP, kuvasz etc) is genetically one of those colors w/ a modifier gene causing a white spot over the entire body. complicating it even further is that shading genes can make red/brown dogs so light they seem "white," like so called white labs (whose color can actually be seen next to a true white dog like a samoyed). genetically, there is no such color in dogs as white.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Pics! Need pics!

Please....


----------



## jkmlad (Jun 18, 2009)

ohhh... I love learning more about genetics! Thanks pops2!


----------

